# Suggestions on mounting deck loops / eyes



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Got a WS Tarpon last week and am starting to think about how to rig various things up. I plan on taking it out several times and make sure I do it right the first time (if possible !)

I'm probably going to mount a milk crate on the back of it and may need to mount some additional deck loops or eyes and my question is what do you use to secure them to the boat?
So far I've seen pop rivets, ss bolts and well nuts. Is one better than another? Any suggestions??

Also where can i get the parts?

Thanks.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i try to use ss 8 or 10-32 screws with lock nuts and ss washers with 100% silicone to seal every thing and well nuts where i cant reach my arm. i haven't had a problem with them through 4 yaks


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree on the lock nuts.
Only place I have tried to use well uts was on my trolling motor on a 16ft cc. Did not work well at all due to fairly heavy overhung loads and forces they was when transporting the boat. 
May work OK on kayak, but I would put them where I expected the load to be light.
If I had an inaccessible location, I would consider ss pop rivets first.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Great guys sounds like ss bolts w/ lock nuts are the way to go (assuming I can get to the back side)


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Slide-Trax mounting system = no drill*

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/products/outfitting/slidetrax_accessories


Eddie
One of the nice things about the 2010 and 2011 Tarpon series is the Slide Trax mounting systems.. All Accessories ya need can be mounted without drilling.. Take a look at the link.. 

JAM


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

JAM said:


> http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/products/outfitting/slidetrax_accessories
> 
> 
> Eddie
> ...


That is a really nice benefit of those, The manta ray I just got has something similar they call the groove


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

JAM- After I wrote the initial post I realized that the WS has a great Trax mounting system but Terri's Perception doesn't so I'll still have to do something to rig her up. 
Since this weekend is Mother's Day (don't forget guys) I asked her what she'd like to do and she said go kayaking !!!
Gotta love that girl!

Tacpayne- Glad you got your yak. Post some pics of that bad boy and let the customizing begin!


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind regarding the SlideTrax is that it is not on the Ride, only the Tarpon and Commanders. Also, you can use a second pad eye on the inside of the hull as a backing point, thereby giving yourself an attach point for any stowed gear when combined with a lanyard. Very handy for first aid kits, waterproof boxes (you can install pad eyes on them as well), w/p float bags, etc........


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ss bolt w/ nylock nut and washers are great where ya can reach in there, but the last 2 ive rigged for myself i used wide threaded SS screws with a little silicone on them b4 i screw em into the plastic, and they hold just fine , even with heavy loads. ofcourse id feel better with nylocks and a bolt, but the screws worked fine for ME..


----------

